# The jewel and jazzy chronicles.



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

They look so sweet together! Seeing pictures of them running and playing and just hanging out together is making me want another dog...but I don't think that's a good idea right now haha. I love the one of Jazzy sticking her head through the door.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

They are so great. They are getting along better everyday. Finally playing bitey face and playing more gentle. It's fun having two. The house would seem way too quiet with one.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

They're adorable together!
Perfect match.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

DGerry said:


> They look so sweet together! Seeing pictures of them running and playing and just hanging out together is making me want another dog...but I don't think that's a good idea right now haha. I love the one of Jazzy sticking her head through the door.


The door is a cat door we have on the master bedroom. I was taking a jacuzzi and didn't want jazzy bugging the cats. She just laid there patiently waiting. We have a no dogs in the bedroom rule and every morning at 630, she sticks her head in to make sure I'm getting up. She's a character.


----------



## VictoriaLeeAnne (Dec 22, 2014)

Lexi would love them! They look like they would tackle her as much as she would tackle them, lol


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

love the pillow talk the most  they look awesome every dog needs snow days...


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

d_ray said:


> The door is a cat door we have on the master bedroom. I was taking a jacuzzi and didn't want jazzy bugging the cats. She just laid there patiently waiting. We have a no dogs in the bedroom rule and every morning at 630, she sticks her head in to make sure I'm getting up. She's a character.


Hahaha awww Jazzy! Too cute!

Great photos  Jazzy and Jewel look and act like they are long lost sisters!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. They are getting along better everyday. They finally love playing together. They are going to the dog park today so I'll snap some more pics.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Patiently awaiting their dog park trip.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love them they're both so pretty! They seem like such fun dogs!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, I always look this intense. Especially when there is a treat or toy involved. I grumble at my mom while she works because I want to go on a hike.

















Me on the other hand, always look sad and just want to be on your lap all the time. Or harassing the cat to be my BFF:


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Pretty girls! Wow Jazzy nice spot to lay! Totally not a tripping hazard! Haha


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Such pretty girls!!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Pretty girls! Wow Jazzy nice spot to lay! Totally not a tripping hazard! Haha


Lol it's to ensure the cats don't go up
Or down without her noticing.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

One of these days I need to get a real camera.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww they're so pretty! I like the one where they're both on the bed. Do they snuggle a lot?


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Aww they're so pretty! I like the one where they're both on the bed. Do they snuggle a lot?


Thanks. Nope that was the first time.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I like Jewel's collar a lot. Both girls are very pretty.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

dagwall said:


> I like Jewel's collar a lot. Both girls are very pretty.


Thanks  I thought it was a little manly but it works.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

God I love jazzy banana


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Jewel is mad that we are being lazy but jazz could do this all day.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Especially if she can use Jewel as a for rest.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I love both your girls so much but Jazzy steals my heart!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Canyx said:


> I love both your girls so much but Jazzy steals my heart!


Aww thanks. I know what you mean about jazz. She kills me.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I could snuggle this girl all day.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think is funny that Jazz is normally higher energy outside, but is more content to laze around as opposed to Jewel.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I love these girls so much! Such puuurty ladies. And both such characters.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Love your girls!! They are both so pretty, they look like a super fun pair!



jade5280 said:


> I think is funny that Jazz is normally higher energy outside, but is more content to laze around as opposed to Jewel.


Zoey is like this...inside she is the laziest one but outside she is nonstop go go go!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I swear if I end up adopting a dog from a shelter before I can even get my puppy, it's going to be your fault  I found this GORGEOUS Aussie x Catahoula mix and I am in love with her. I want her so badly. Here she is! https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/?id=31522240


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

missc89 said:


> I swear if I end up adopting a dog from a shelter before I can even get my puppy, it's going to be your fault  I found this GORGEOUS Aussie x Catahoula mix and I am in love with her. I want her so badly. Here she is! https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/?id=31522240


Haha that's so funny missc89 because I've been in LOVE with Patches ever since the Catahoula Rescue rescued her!! 

I believe Jewel and Jazzy are both from the same rescue too!

I love Jewel and Jazzy <3 Such pretty ladies~


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

taquitos said:


> Haha that's so funny missc89 because I've been in LOVE with Patches ever since the Catahoula Rescue rescued her!!
> 
> I believe Jewel and Jazzy are both from the same rescue too!
> 
> I love Jewel and Jazzy <3 Such pretty ladies~


Oh good you can take her so I don't have to >< my SO went "Seriously!? YOU'RE GETTING YOUR DOG IN SEVEN WEEKS!" And I just kind of went "but... look how pretty!" and he agreed that she's gorgeous.

They ARE such pretty ladies! They're influencing my dog choices too.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

missc89 said:


> Oh good you can take her so I don't have to >< my SO went "Seriously!? YOU'RE GETTING YOUR DOG IN SEVEN WEEKS!" And I just kind of went "but... look how pretty!" and he agreed that she's gorgeous.
> 
> They ARE such pretty ladies! They're influencing my dog choices too.


Haha she sounds lovely but she's not cat friendly (and I have three cats  )  

And I'm still waiting for my Mini Aussie  haha


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh what? I didn't even see that, DEFINITELY cannot get her now! I have two myself!

Haha well I'll get the standard size, you get the mini, and we'll get together for doggie dates lol


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> I think is funny that Jazz is normally higher energy outside, but is more content to laze around as opposed to Jewel.


Jazz is either sprinting or sleeping lol. She just goes with the flow. She is a dog that doesn't require much mental stimulation. She just wants to run and cuddle. 

Jewel is generally lazy in the house, but goes stir crazy if she doesn't get out for some exercise by noonish. She starts to get antsy and whine and bring me her toys. Once she gets a good hike, she is content to laze around. I think Jewel just requires more mental stimulation and exploring outdoors provides this. Jewel is more busy and loves to learn and train.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

kadylady said:


> Love your girls!! They are both so pretty, they look like a super fun pair!
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey is like this...inside she is the laziest one but outside she is nonstop go go go!


I think that's why Jazz is so lazy inside, because she burns it all off outdoors and has no energy left. Jewel just trots around sniffing stuff and not really expending as much energy so she's busier in the house.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Haha that's so funny missc89 because I've been in LOVE with Patches ever since the Catahoula Rescue rescued her!!
> 
> I believe Jewel and Jazzy are both from the same rescue too!
> 
> I love Jewel and Jazzy <3 Such pretty ladies~


They say thanks. Yes, you are right, Patches is from the same rescue as my gals.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Oh good you can take her so I don't have to >< my SO went "Seriously!? YOU'RE GETTING YOUR DOG IN SEVEN WEEKS!" And I just kind of went "but... look how pretty!" and he agreed that she's gorgeous.
> 
> They ARE such pretty ladies! They're influencing my dog choices too.


LOL I can't wait to see pics of your pup. We'll have to meet up for play dates. We see quite a few aussies at conroy pit and Jazz plays great with them.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

BubbaMoose said:


> I love these girls so much! Such puuurty ladies. And both such characters.


Thanks, I love your too!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

d_ray said:


> LOL I can't wait to see pics of your pup. We'll have to meet up for play dates. We see quite a few aussies at conroy pit and Jazz plays great with them.


Oh man I am SO happy that Conroy is within my 'neighbourhood' because they have the biggest dog park in Ottawa (I think). Can I just gush about how amazing it is that we live in such a dog-friendly city?

And seriously, because of you I think my next dog has to be a catahoula mix of some type, so thanks! (not sure if sarcastic or not, so Im gonna say it is both sarcastic and sincere!)


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Oh man I am SO happy that Conroy is within my 'neighbourhood' because they have the biggest dog park in Ottawa (I think). Can I just gush about how amazing it is that we live in such a dog-friendly city?
> 
> And seriously, because of you I think my next dog has to be a catahoula mix of some type, so thanks! (not sure if sarcastic or not, so Im gonna say it is both sarcastic and sincere!)


LOL awww well you should add Catahoula Rescue on facebook. They get so many great dogs. 

We go to Conroy every weekend. It's great.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Tanning:








Big Yawn:









Jewel close up:









I like this one because you can really see Jazz's ticking:









Found this on facebook, which means Jazz is probably older than we thought:


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Such pretty faces! I can't wait to meet you all IRL


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Such pretty girls .


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Such pretty faces! I can't wait to meet you all IRL


You too, I'm happy to have an Ottawa dog lover to chat with!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I need to get more pics of the girls and their husky boyfriend. Even jewel loves him.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Rita


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

d_ray said:


> Rita


Lol! Rita is just too cute.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Some pics from today's hike.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

And a sleepy jazz. She's too fast for me to ever get good pics outside.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

This dog kills me more every day. This pic captures her personality perfectly.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love them! Aww sleepy Jaz


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

PRETTY!!! I love me some houla beauty


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

We can finally use our yard.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Derp.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Such a non dainty dog lol


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cuties! Haha @ Jaz jumping up at the sliding door!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

This is her "can't look you in the eye because I know I shouldn't have chased the cat" look.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I LOVE these two.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Jade and Canyx. They are funny gals. Jazz is a goofy spazz and Jewel is a dignified adult or at least she thinks she is.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Jewel is wondering why her toys are up high. I had to move them to clean.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Found these on my husbands phone. Love these girls to pieces.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Jewel and Jasmine are such cool looking dogs, and they seem like they're so much fun!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

This dog makes me want to never leave the house.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

My husband calls jazz loose face. Can you tell why ?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awwww I want to cuddle with her so bad! Does Jewel cuddle?


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Awwww I want to cuddle with her so bad! Does Jewel cuddle?


No jewel likes to be close but isn't a cuddler. Sometimes she'll rest her head on your lap. Jazzy is such a good cuddler and always wants to be touching you. She also thinks she's a lap dog.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

They are so pretty, it is funny knowing they have these different personalities. I just love Jazz with the bouncing though.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Remaru said:


> They are so pretty, it is funny knowing they have these different personalities. I just love Jazz with the bouncing though.


Thanks they are so funny and different. They have really bonded with my hubby lately as he's been bed ridden due to a herniated disc.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Yummy antler 









Can we share?

















Yes I hoard the toys.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/desi.roo.1/videos/10155551948025006/[/video]


----------

